

CodeIgniter, HTML5 Boilerplate and Twitter Bootstrap 2.0 - digamber_kamat
https://github.com/akshar100/CodeIgniterBootStrapHTML5BoilerPlate

======
rodneykeeling
I've got the index.html file of H5BP separated into CI header and footer
files. It's nice to start out like this.
<https://github.com/rodneykeeling/CodeIgniter-Boilerplate>

